# Large scale Rc warbirds



## bentwings (Aug 12, 2022)

My son and I do or have done large scale Rc warbirds for a long time I built and flew my 94” Corsair for 13 years I had a flight log book a couple inches thick . My younger son has a ME 109 that is nearing completion with functional cooling devices retracts opening canopy scale cockpit details including gun sight and hand sculptured scale pilot he just added the bullet resistant windshield plate I flew my Corsair in competitions winning 5 events so I had five markers by the cockpit my FIL flew corsairs in the pacific as well as dive bombers he made a forced ditching that he and his two other crew men survived they spent the night in a little raft until picked up by a PBY he is an even 100 yr old . My son I building a P51 b currently it will have all the details too . I built a 100” P 51 D with scale functioning exhaust It was the Hurry Home Honey version it is still around hanging up in older sons hot rod shop . Lots of memories building and flying these .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 12, 2022)

Could you posts pics these?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes please. You're teasing us with words.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 12, 2022)

We are a a sorry collection of airplane porn enthusiasts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2022)

....but proud of it.

Pics are a must!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

